# I love Safeguard



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

I Love Safeguard, they are giving me plenty of business with guaranteed paid. How, you ask do I get such an ironclad guarantee? Well just get in with your local code enforcement dept either city or county and Safeguard will give you all the work you want and the rates are so much better. I cut overgrown yards for a city that I have most of my properties in and today I had 3. The first one was not a foreclosure, the second had a SG sticker on the front door along with a warrant to cut grass and remove all exterior debris and the third was just a grass cut with a SG sticker on the front door. So you see working for SG does pay.:thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I see you changed your mind, HA, you blew my mind when you told me what was happened today with that SG job. the girls in the office was laughing their butts off when i told them.

BTW, the office should have those zips done by tonite and submitted after i get a chance to review them. :notworthy:


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah I decided to do it because sure enough the third yard for the city was a SG house and the code officer told me that when she posted the courtesy notice that a SG contractor was there showing a new victim how it needed to cut. She informed them that if they didn't get it cut, she would, so I did.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

DEPS said:


> Yeah I decided to do it because sure enough the third yard for the city was a SG house and the code officer told me that when she posted the courtesy notice that a SG contractor was there showing a new victim how it needed to cut. She informed them that if they didn't get it cut, she would, so I did.


Yeah its gotta be happening all over the nation, in my state the adds are none stop for Victims looking for more victims. The banks are not looking to be tied to SG baggage much longer, quilt by association is taken its toll. I wouldn't be surprised if SG starts opening offices in states where the work cant be done for those prices. and starts running crews on a hourly basis with trucks and satellite office all over states. They got the money to do it.

This summer is going to be tough on the SG and all the nationals for that matter, the locality's are clambering for more revenues, violations and fines are income streams. 

I'm glad you confirmed what we all ready knew:notworthy:

Their some freaky stuff going on, we just had 25 jobs resigned to us 2 days ago just in 2 county's. i was told to expect more..


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh yeah! there will be more those are not the first SG yards I have cut for the city along with CL and LPS but mostly SG. Nice thing is the city pays within 10 days and they take their own pictures to confirm before and after. It will average about 250 per cut depending on yard size and hieght


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is a pic of how I found a knob lock installed at a former SG property.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

DEPS said:


> Here is a pic of how I found a knob lock installed at a former SG property.


Thats a first LMFAO:thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

LPS got Chase back in MI, Safeguard lost them


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> LPS got Chase back in MI, Safeguard lost them


Hopefully they will take all the chase work away from SG. I'm truly surprised that safe guard has been able to hold on to it this long. I did hear that MCS has some of chase tho.


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

This looked like a SG house but I think it is CL, must be there new plan to get the neighbors to mow the lawn ooorrrr maybe not![/ATTACH][/ATTACH] front, back, side:thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Very typical of what SG and 5 Bros houses look like in my area too. 

I cut grass for one of the local cities too. The code enforcement officer saw what kind of work we do and offered me the job.


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

I was doing an initial for altisource and found the courtesy notice. Called code enforcement officer, when she got there she told me to go get on their list. She sends me a pile of referrals that do not want to pay the city fees.:thumbsup:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

DEPS said:


> Here is a pic of how I found a knob lock installed at a former SG property.


 What's the problem? all they have to do is return to the property and put the lockbox on the other side of the door.....:lol::lol:


----------



## DHS (Jan 18, 2014)

This is such a brilliant idea,, Do the code enforcement officers keep lists of contractors to perform grass cuts ? I would think that they use city employees.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Getting in with a city could be a good deal, around us it's either done internally or bid out - you think SG was screwing you on pay, you oughta see city requirements (Muskegon) and what the pay is.


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

In my area we are on a rotation that is only opened up once a year. This is the way it has changed to recently, before it was bid every job, and took to long so they changed to the rotation to speed up the process. We still have top bid debris jobs.:thumbup:


----------

